# Water Heater Drain Valve



## topcat100 (Aug 20, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where the water heater drain valve is on my 205 Sundance 590 which I have just purchased?
Thanks
Top Cat100


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Follow the pipe work from your boiler to its lowest point (usually just next to the boiler). There will be a coloured plastic tab (usually blue or yellow) pull it up to drain hot water tank.

Trevor


----------

